# TT RS daily driver?



## mk2zetec (Dec 27, 2015)

Evening all
I can usually be found lurking on the mk1 forum and have a couple of weekend TT's - a roadster and coupe. 
I'm starting a new business venture in the new year and need to replace a 911 with a sensible (ish) daily driver that still has decent performance. Been thinking about an 8s TT RS. Does anyone cover 15k + miles a year in one and are they easy to live with?
Cheers 
Rich


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I have no issues with mine as the only car, very easy to live with. I only do 6-7k a year but would have no issues doing 50k if I had to.


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

Used my RS as a daily for about two years, very easy to live with


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

For me this is the TTRS's USP. Nothing else rivals it in the year-round daily driver 'sports coupe' category.

I had a MK2 TT RS as a 'second car' and put 10k on it in less than a year, and only 3k on my 335d 'daily' (also helped with my wife getting a Golf estate which took over family duties). Only issues I had were the dated tech in the MK2 and it always annoyed me that in some respects the Golf felt a better chassis.

So I got rid of both for my MK3, I've put 6k on in 5 months. I initially had a few comfort issues with seating, with some tweaking of the (elec) seats and bolster + lumbar I solved that fully. Tech is great, although still haven't figured out how to automatically have 'Online' mode for traffic info without opening 'hotspot' on the iPhone every time - need to just buy the car a data SIM for £20... Performance is epic, and handling is safe but very capable (in Sport ESP i've had to use some opposite lock in this slippery weather mashing it out of junctions but nothing scary or unpredictable).

In short, I'd have no qualms doing 25k+ in this like I used to in the 335d, economy would make it a little painful but worth it 

So far I've put a MSS Track Pack on - subtle but great upgrade - and plan to remap it after a year or so of driving, it feels like it's just begging for another 100hp/100nm as the icing on the cake. And some uprated brake pads. Not sure I can see anything I'll ever want to change it for then...


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

What makes you think it would be a problem?

Do about 15k a yr in my tts and no issues other than the obvious massive fuel bill because as much as you plan to drive economically, it won't happen.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

placeborick said:


> What makes you think it would be a problem?
> 
> Do about 15k a yr in my tts and no issues other than the obvious massive fuel bill because as much as you plan to drive economically, it won't happen.


I'm doing 25k a year with my TTS, zero issues. Averages around 37/38 mpg on most commutes and plenty quick enough on the road. Also, specced right (as mine is) turns a lot more heads than most RS 8) Less can be more :wink: Just saying


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

I have mag ride on mine and on the motorway in comfort mode it's bliss.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Same here with mag ride. Great for the motorway just makes it that bit more comfortable


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Mark Pred said:


> placeborick said:
> 
> 
> > What makes you think it would be a problem?
> ...


I don't think so.....


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Why wont you believe it - car looks the same to 99.199% of people..
Change the grill and badge and 99.99999% wouldn't have a clue.


----------

